# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Superblakes dream Yoga book.

## Superblake183

First post! excited to see what dream Yoga has to offer. I am new to LDs and im new to the site. There seems to be A LOT of information here so with an open mind im here to soak up any information Dreamviews and its users have to offer.

----------

